# Local 6 SF Apprenticeship Overall Score



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What your actual score is totally irrelevant and useless information since it's your ranking on the list, and how many apprentices they're going to select, that determine whether or not you're a shoe-in.


----------



## Cvrmeer (Dec 31, 2016)

I just got my scored back from the interview for local 6 as well. I scored a 90.79. I applied through the helmets to hard hats program. I don't have any contacts in the local so I'm not sure how our scores look or where that would rank us but let me know if you find anything else out. Good luck!


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

hardworker415 said:


> Hey guys, I just got my score in the mail for Local 6 SF. I got a score of 91.50 (not sure if that is a good score). They did not give me a ranking. I was wondering if anyone knew my chances of getting in this Local or if anyone else that got into Local 6 with a similar score.


You won the working class lottery if you do get into local 6.


----------

